# hammock hunt



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

hunted the 60 acres hammock that i have hunted my whole life taken a lot of game here today was no diffrent took 3 only 2 in the pics picked the last one up going out first one i took was 15 yards on a old hog trap second one was hit 2 times one was at 20 feet up a red bay tree but made it to the little oak where the second pic was taken i think he was dead but took the shot to be sure the third i took at 30 yards one shot behind the right ear on the ground i had a good day showed my brother inlaw what a sling shot can do made him a beliver he now has a sling shot i used a seal sniper i made out of osage that i got from fish doug and the yew i got from rockslinger.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good job. The picks are cool. I think I've seen a ghost.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't even tell you how much I want to come down there and go hunting with you!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

come on down the weathers nice well to nite its going to be in the 30s but 65 tommorow mid 70s today


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet Shooting Bro!


----------



## Abomb (Dec 22, 2013)

Thats pretty awesome, good going.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I envy you the warm weather and that sweet hunting ground.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooting, ghost!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks all i had a good day but all days out in the hammock are good to me.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

that is way cool i wish we had tree rats here


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting. I lived just outside Savannah Ga for a few years terrain looks the same. I loved hunting down there.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes a lot alike I just got back from your neck of the woods I stayed in Wilson for a few days picked up some forks too.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I was down in Ga for Christmas, if you make it up this way again give me a yell. Lots of land out at Ft Bragg to roam, fish and hunt.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok will do.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that looks like some nice hunting land


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It is has deer turkey hogs all the small game you want to hunt.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad you had a great day..Few years ago think 2002 or 2003 I live i Okeechobee..I am not sure but getting tired of this snow & cold here in Ohio..I may have to rethink move to Fla..Any thing that will not fit in a back pack will be sold..Guess live off the land again..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

oldmiser my sister and brother inlaws are in ohio i rub in the nice weather about once a week i hunted to day in shorts and tank top.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like a great hunting spot! The warm weather would be a welcome to me right about now too!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hammock Hunt? I found some.









Just kiddin'.


----------

